# Engineers Corner > Civil Engineering Foundations of High Buildings

## joel

I'm wondering how deep is the foundation of very tall buildings. Is the highness of the building from the ground equivalent to the deepness of the foundation?

----------


## shashymarathe

Hi! Everybody,
The foundations for the high rise buildings should be at the depth of the building height i.e, h/8 and on the Soil bearing capacity given by the Structural consultant.

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Hi,

That's nice to hear about something in civil section.

I would request u all to increase your contribution in this section. To make us more educate about construction of building etc.



Regards

Nikhil Rattan

----------


## shubsagar

Dear friends,
I am new to this place.I am looking for answers related to civil engineering.I hope that I will get all my answers here.I am looking for a total plan,execution for a high rise building,
with best regards,
G C Goswami

----------


## jamanat

> Dear friends,
> I am new to this place.I am looking for answers related to civil engineering.I hope that I will get all my answers here.I am looking for a total plan,execution for a high rise building,
> with best regards,
> G C Goswami


Hi G C Goswami,

Welcome on board. Well, we are discussing about high rise buildings and it's foundation depth here so if you have any suggestion or comment please do post here. If you are looking for total plan & execution of such a building please open a new conversation. 

Well, what are you looking for actually? Are you looking for different plans of high rise buildings? Or you are looking at suggestions on your plan? or methodology for execution. Please be specific so that we can suggest you the exact thing.

Thanks,
Jamanat

----------


## minwai

it foundation must be one third of buildng height.

----------


## brajsingh

hi i want to know various type of foundations needed in differing site conditions with examples.

----------


## Tamirisa VRK Apparao

Site conditions would differ vastly depending on the location. pls give some specific type of soil to get a good reply.

A general question requires a whole text book is to answer. - tooo cool

----------


## ankit parashar

what is the thumb rule for finding approx depth of machine foundation

----------

